# Kauai Beach Villas pool overhaul starts June 1st



## DaveNV (May 23, 2010)

Checked in today at Kauai Beach Villas for another great oceanfront week on Kauai.  The weather is off and on sun and moving clouds and gorgeous blue sky, and kind of windy - but it's awesome.  The surf is a little heavy, but it's incredible to watch.  Love hearing it crashing on the beach.  I really like this place.

I wanted to let my fellow Tuggers know that the KBV Office Staff was very vocal and obviously happy to report to everyone who'd listen that the renovation of the KBV pool will (finally!) start on June 1st.

I was verbally skeptical, and reminded them that Lani Kaui had previously reported it was going to happen by a certain date, then there were issues with permits, then finding a contractor, then something about landscaping, and then Wyndham drained the bank account to support Bali Hai, and whatever else.  So I said I won't be surprised if the pool work is again delayed.

To a person, every single one of them said, "Nope - this time it's really going to happen.  June 1st!"

So we'll see what develops.  Or doesn't.  

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (May 23, 2010)

Aloha Dave,
Did they say anything about how long the pool will be unavailable to use and what different arrangements might exist with the neighboring hotel?
Enjoy.
Jack


----------



## DaveNV (May 23, 2010)

Hi Jack.  They didn't say anything about that other than the usual "$15 a day to use the pool at the hotel" stuff.  I'll ask them this week.

Sunrise this morning was incredible!   

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 23, 2010)

Hey Dave:

We're scheduled for Kauai in late June.  In the meantime, please do me a favor.

Have a Bubba's Burger for me!!   Can't wait till I can taste one again!:whoopie:   

Have a blast!!

Marty


----------



## california-bighorn (May 23, 2010)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha Dave,
> Did they say anything about how long the pool will be unavailable to use and what different arrangements might exist with the neighboring hotel?
> Enjoy.
> Jack



We're also very interested on the projected completion date as we will be there in September!!!:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (May 23, 2010)

Just to be sure everyone knows - they have decided NOT to replace the pool.  All they are going to do is renovate the bathroom and make some cosmetic changes.  I am disappointed.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2010)

I'll make a point of checking with the weekday staff tomorrow to find out what's what.  They said they have "updated drawings" of the project.  I'm curious to see them.  I'll let you know what I learn.

Drove down to the south and west end of the island today.  Outstanding weather.  Dropped the top on the convertible and drove up to Waimea Canyon, and fully enjoyed the view.  The weather cooperated, and we actually saw down into the canyon - last time we could only see about ten feet.    Even saw all the way down into Kalalau Valley to the Na Pali coast from the end of the road.  (Thank you Kauai Revealed book!)  Took advantage of me being retired Navy, and toured the beachfront military rental cabins at the missile range - what an incredible, deserted beach they have there.  Saw three people on what had to be a mile of sandy beach.  Topped it off with a great sunset dinner at Brennecke's in Poipu.  A beautiful Kauai day.

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (May 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Just to be sure everyone knows - they have decided NOT to replace the pool.  All they are going to do is renovate the bathroom and make some cosmetic changes.  I am disappointed.



I was looking for the newsletter that details the scaled-back changes that they are now going to make at KBV's, but I couldn't find it.  I thought they were going to knock-down the funky looking cinder brick wall surrounding the pool and make the deck area more appealiing also. 
Now I'm really curious, and I'll try to call today for more information.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2010)

To me those are cosmetic changes - it does nothing to change the pool itself, which is your basic cement pond.


----------



## thheath (May 24, 2010)

Cement Pond... I like that, reminds me of the Beverly Hillbillies TV show, lol.


----------



## BevL (May 24, 2010)

thheath said:


> Cement Pond... I like that, reminds me of the Beverly Hillbillies TV show, lol.



And be sure to prounce it correctly,  SEE-ment pond.

I'm kind of interested as this is probably on our hit list for a two week stay in early 2012.  Not as interested as owners though, obviously.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2010)

This is it - it's smaller than many backyard pools:


----------



## BevL (May 24, 2010)

I think you posted that picture before.  It won't make or break but even a nicer deck, etc. would make it much more appealing.  It is pretty stark, I'll give you that.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2010)

BevL said:


> I think you posted that picture before.  It won't make or break but even a nicer deck, etc. would make it much more appealing.  It is pretty stark, I'll give you that.



Oh definitely, but they collected a special assessment for it, and the original plan (before Wyndham came in) was to build a much more elaborate pool, so I'm disappointed.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 24, 2010)

BevL said:


> I think you posted that picture before.  It won't make or break but even a nicer deck, etc. would make it much more appealing.  It is pretty stark, I'll give you that.



I emailed Lani Kaui today and she got right back to me with what has and will be accomplished with the renovation of the KBV pool.  Beside the updates to make to pool compliant with ADA requirements,  all the tiles will be removed and replaced with a "natural" bottom.  Not sure what that is.  The wall will be removed and landscaping will be revamped and additional landscaping added.   New showers.  New pool furniture and renovate Bar-B-Q area.  As an owner it's hardly what we wanted, but it is some improvement.  The board is continuing to negoiate (pool use for tennis courts) for using the Kauai Beach Resort pools at no cost for KBV's owners and guests.  That may be the best thing they can do for us.  As mentioned above, start date of June 1 and completion date somewhere between August 1-15.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 25, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> This is it - it's smaller than many backyard pools:



We traded into KBV in 2007, and that was our observation, it being no bigger than our own pool.

Marty


----------



## winos2 (May 26, 2010)

*Kauai Beach Pool Renovations*

Got enmail from resort today stating that they have arranged for guest to use the pool next door at Kauai Beach Resort.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2010)

winos2 said:


> Got enmail from resort today stating that they have arranged for guest to use the pool next door at Kauai Beach Resort.



For free, or for $15 per day?


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2010)

Ok, here's the scoop:

I attended an Owner's Coffee update this morning here at the resort.  Lani Kaui spoke with us, owners only, for over an hour.  She brought us up to date and answered specific questions we had about things.  I saw the updated drawings of the pool area, and have a better understanding of things.

As Marty stated above, what Lani told him is basically what will happen to the pool.  Here are answers to questions I think have been asked:

1.  The arrangement to use the pool at the hotel has been finalized.  During the construction period, from June 1st to August 15, KBV guests can use the hotel pool free of charge.  They'll have to show their KBV room key, and bring their own towels.  The KBV pool furniture will be moved over to the hotel pool during this time, to prevent what Lani called "Chair Wars" from happening.  The KBV pool furniture is different than what the hotel uses, so it'll be easy to get our stuff back after construction.

2.  The construction period is scheduled to end August 1st, but they built in the extra two weeks, just in case.  They are trying to arrange a permanent deal with the hotel where we can use their pool and they can use our tennis courts for free, like in the old days.

3.  A "natural bottom" for the pool is that they're removing all the tile, and will shoot gunite in its place.  The existing tiles are popping up, and will be taken out.  New tile along the water level edge will be put in place.

4.  They can't enlarge or change the shape of the pool without taking out the existing pool and replacing the whole thing.  Swimming pools can't be enlarged, because any seams would leak.  They opted not to do that because of the excessive cost involved.

5.  The block wall around the pool will be removed.  Because of the topography of the area below the existing wall, there will be steps down to a new lower deck area.

6.  There will be extensive use of appropriate landscaping plants and rocks, to soften the hard edges of the existing pool area.  I asked about trying to reduce or eliminate the "cement pond" feel of things, and Lani said they are making every effort to make it feel as natural as possible, to try to create an "oasis feeling."

7.  The bathrooms will be rebuilt to be ADA compliant and similar in Hawaiian style to the bathrooms at the Hyatt.

8.  The new pool will use hypochoride, rather than chlorine or bromine.

Lani said she'd be able to give me written details before we leave so I can share specifics with TUG members about it.  I'll post those details after I get them.

In other topics she brought up that I found interesting:

There is currently a 12% foreclosure rate of KBV owners who are defaulting on paying their maintenance fees.  The units/weeks that are foreclosed on will be offered for sale through an updated Pahio.com website that they are developing.  That website will finally become interactive, rather than the older, informational site it is now.  

KBV was given an RCI rating of Silver Crown for 2010, up from the Standard rating in 2008 and 2009.  They are _this close_ to getting the Gold Crown back, and they're working very hard at getting it.  The RCI fiscal year ends in September, so maybe for 2011 they'll have the Gold Crown back.

The hotel ownership is not Aqua.  It's still owned by the bank.  They have contracted with Aqua to run the hotel.  Aqua has elected not to put their name on things yet.  So all the hotel signage just says Kauai Beach Resort, with a flower logo.  No brand names anywhere.

Hope this is helpful.  Let me know if there are any other questions.  I'll try to get answers while I'm here.

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (May 26, 2010)

*Great Update - Thanks*

Dave

Very helpful.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Ok, here's the scoop:
> 
> 
> 1.  The arrangement to use the pool at the hotel has been finalized.  During the construction period, from June 1st to August 15, KBV guests can use the hotel pool free of charge.  They'll have to show their KBV room key, and bring their own towels.



That's great news!



> They are trying to arrange a permanent deal with the hotel where we can use their pool and they can use our tennis courts for free, like in the old days.



Even better news!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2010)

We checked out and flew home today.    Back to ridiculously cold (52 degrees when we landed) rainy Seattle area.  Man, what a contrast!  It was 86 and full sunshine yesterday on Kauai.  We've decided we want to go back!  

Lani Kaui gave me the written details she promised, but there wasn't anything I haven't already convered here.  Those of you who are going to be at the resort when the pool work is done will have a great time, I'm sure.  But the pool at the hotel is as nice as ever, so make use of that free time there.

Everything else at KBV looked better than it was last time (18 months ago) when we were last there.  My pride of ownership went up a bit, and I'm happier than ever to be an owner there.

Now, I just need to figure out how I can get back there sooner than every two years...   

Dave

P.S.  Marty, we had a farewell lunch at Bubba's in Poipu yesterday, just for you.  It was great!  Tried to do it at Bubba's in Hanalei a few days earlier, but the line was down the steps and out into the yard, and it was raining like crazy, so we skipped it.  And the one in Kapaa was standing room only every time we drove by.  Poipu was mostly empty when we were there, so it was a great way to end things.  I have to say, those burgers are awesome!


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, Dave, nice to hear that the Poipu location is up and running.

I sympathize with you on having to return home.  It's always a downer leaving there. 

We go 6/26.  I'll return the favor.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 18, 2010)

*Start on schedule?*

Now that it is 2 1/2 weeks since the pool renovation project was scheduled to start (June 1st) does anyone know if it finally got started?  
We'll be there in September and getting excited already.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> Now that it is 2 1/2 weeks since the pool renovation project was scheduled to start (June 1st) does anyone know if it finally got started?
> We'll be there in September and getting excited already.



I spoke with Lani Kaui yesterday.  She said the pool work is well underway, and they're very happy with the progress so far.  The block wall has been removed, the boulders they're using as part of the landscaping have been delivered, and the pool people have "moved from the pool to the spa."  I'm guessing that means they're removing the tiles that are supposed to come out.  So it sounds like they're in the thick of it.

Dave


----------



## Hercules325 (Jun 29, 2010)

*KBV Pool Update*

We are currently at KBV. Will attempt to upload two current pictures of the updated pool.


----------



## Hercules325 (Jun 29, 2010)

Picture #2


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks to be a great improvement!  Thanks for posting.

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 19, 2010)

*Pool Project Completed*

Since we will be leaving for hawaii in 3 weeks, I emailed Lani Kaui at KBV to ask on the status of the pools.  The project is complete and the area re-opened last week.  They are are working on a reciprocal agreement with the hotel that will allow KBV to use the large hotel pool complex.  She said the hotel management will allow KBV to use their pools while the agreement is being finalized.
Lani also said she is no longer at KBV as she just started working as assistant manager for 3 of the Princeville resorts.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad the pool work is done, but sorry to hear Lani has moved on.  I wonder who will be manager at KBV now?  She worked really hard to get back the GC status Wyndham took away a few years ago, and kept everyone informed pretty well about the resort.

Dave


----------



## Neil (Sep 27, 2010)

We just returned from KBV. The pool definately looks a lot better. I actually used it. However, they are still working on the BBQ renovations. 

We were not charged to use the hotel pool (Kauai Beach Resort) and the front office told us that they reached an agreement with the hotel to allow hotel guests to use our tennis courts and we can use their pool with no charges.

Went to South Pacific for the 3rd time. We have never been disappointed.


----------



## linsj (Sep 27, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> We were not charged to use the hotel pool (Kauai Beach Resort) and the front office told us that they reached an agreement with the hotel to allow hotel guests to use our tennis courts and we can use their pool with no charges.



Yeah! I'll be back there in February, and this is good news since the friend who's going with me was concerned about the pool.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2010)

Note that they did NOTmake any changes in the pool - they just took town the block wall, landscaped, and remodeled the bathroom.  Hopefully, we can continue to use the hotel pool.


----------



## linsj (Sep 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Note that they did NOTmake any changes in the pool - they just took town the block wall, landscaped, and remodeled the bathroom.  Hopefully, we can continue to use the hotel pool.



I know that. I was responding to the news about using the pools next door.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 27, 2010)

*Like Pool Renovation*

Just returned form KBV on Thursday.  We thought the pool was more than adequate.  Although it is the same pool, now it looks as nice as many of the pools we've seen at other timeshares in Hawaii.  Although we did spend some time at the larger and fancier Kauai Beach Resort pools, most of our "pool time" was at the KBV's pool since we were in Bldg C right by the pool.  
BTW, the staff is very excited with the new Manager Wilbert Tai Hook who has made positive changes in his 6 weeks onboard.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to hear the renovations are complete and it's nice.  I don't care if it's fairly small, as long as there aren't 800 people trying to crowd into and around it.


----------



## linsj (Sep 28, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> BTW, the staff is very excited with the new Manager Wilbert Tai Hook who has made positive changes in his 6 weeks onboard.



Any idea what changes he's made?


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 28, 2010)

*Not aware of all changes, but........*



linsj said:


> Any idea what changes he's made?



One I,m aware of that benefitted us was he converted one of the rooms in their office to a "business office" for guests to use.  Even though I had my netbook with me, not having a printer I couldn't print boarding passes.  However, I was able to go into this office to get on-line and print the passes.
For the employees, he made a lunch and break room in part of the laundry room.  This seemed to be be real popular with the staff.  
I think what the employees liked most was the positive and can do attitude.


----------



## linsj (Sep 28, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> One I,m aware of that benefitted us was he converted one of the rooms in their office to a "business office" for guests to use.  Even though I had my netbook with me, not having a printer I couldn't print boarding passes.  However, I was able to go into this office to get on-line and print the passes.



This is a good addition. Is the use of the computer and printer free?


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 28, 2010)

linsj said:


> This is a good addition. Is the use of the computer and printer free?



Yes. I think use is limited to 15 minutes unless there is not anyone else waiting to use.


----------



## scottiam (Oct 24, 2010)

*Pool Completed - Access to Hotel Pool Remains*

Just back from a one week stay at Kauai Beach Villas. 

We attended the "Owner Coffee" with the current manager Wilbert Tai Hook.

From what I understand, the Owner coffees happen every Wednesday at 8:30am. We were not told but a message was left on the phone message system.

The discussion centered around improvements that have been made and ongoing plans for the future. I have noticed a distinct change in the staffs attitude since the Wyndham change. Apparently staff training has been a priority and it shows. Another priority is the return of Gold Crown status to the resort. The resort is currently silver crown after the upwards change in evaluation standards that resulted in the change of status. 

Current changes are the completion of the pool remodel (which didn't do much to the area except remove a wall that is visible in a photo earlier in this thread). They are currently upgrading the electronics package in each of the units and replacing small appliances on an as needed basis. 

The hotel access reciprocal agreement remains in place, therefore we can still use the hotel pool (though, apparently there is an agreement that you may not bring your own food and beverages).

During the course of the discussion, it was also mentioned that the resort board meeting was later in the day. We attended.

During the board meeting, one of the items presented was the upgrade/remodel of units planned in the future. Apparently colors have been chosen and a model unit is planned. The upgrade would include floor coverings and some furniture changes.

One item discussed during the Board meeting was the resort/hotel reciprocal access agreement. Apparently, the new management of the hotel (after its foreclosure) agrees that there are resources on both properties that might be used and are beneficial to all (tennis courts, pools, restaurants etc.) In theory, there is an reciprocal agreement already in place with the hotel management, but a written agreement is currently tied-up with the lawyers. It didn't sound insurmountable from what the board said. 

This was the first time I attended either of these meetings and I was somewhat impressed, but wee will see what the future brings.


----------

